# Dexter List Of Treats (pigeonsheep)



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

pigeonsheep, It's time to list all the treats that you have for Dexter past and present. And what he liked and what he didn't.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL!!!!! this cracked me up...rofl! hi *chicosmum*. i shall look in his bin right now. haven't thrown away his empty bags either because he loves to smell it hahaha ^_^


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

lol, your the expert in the treat department. So you should have your own thread to list for as treats to buy for our babies. And lol he likes to smell his empty bags. LMAO


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lets see...first off 
this woke up dexter from his nap...(i was scrummaging through the bin)
do i hear my treats?!









1) Vitalife Chicken chips *(YES)*
2) Vitalife turkey strips *(YES)*
3) vitalife chicken strips *(YES)*
4) vitalife beef strips *(YES)*
5) vitakraft chocomilk drops *(YES)*
6) Natural Choice Crunchy Treats with real berries *(YES)*
7) Pedigree Marrobone *(YES)*
8) Healthy Omega Treats duck layered w/cod fish & sweet potato *(YES)*
9) Healthy Omega Treats salmon layered w/cod fish & sweet potato *(YES)*
10) Good Dog chicken pot pie treats *(YES)*
11) Puperoni Ribs *(YES)*
12) Bil Jac chicken liver treats *(YES)*
13) Rancher's Reward Beefhide Treats *(YES)*
14) Milkbone Gravy Bones *(YES & NO)* he likes to hide it but i never seen him eat it...hmmm
15) Snausages Breakfast Bites *(YES & NO) *(he only liked the eggs not bacon)
16) Old Mother Hubbbard Peanuttier *(YES)*
17) Nylabone Edibles gluten free Lamb & Apple *(YES)*
18) Nylabone Edibles gluten free Roast Beef *(YES)*
19) Nylabone Edibles gluten free Chicken *(YES)*
20) Nylabone Edibles gluten free Turkey & Rice *(YES)*
21) Grandma Lucy's Organic Oven Baked Dog Treats Honey *(YES)*
22) Waggin Train Meat Blasts Pigskin twists *(YES)*
23) Bullystick from bestbullysticks.com *(YES YES)*
24) Bullystick by Merrick *(YES)*

25) - Natural Choice Crunchy Treats with real apples *(NO)* (petsmart)
26) - Canine Carryouts Grillers *(NO)* (petsmart)
27) - Mrs D's Gourmet Dog Treats peanutbutter flav *(NO)* (i bought this from a donation seller)
28) - Natural Dog treat Bark Bars *(NO)* (petsmart)
29) - Claudia's Canine Cuisine Cookies *(results pending...)*
30) - Nutro Natural Choice Sensitive Stomach Dog Biscuits (this was his first treat when i didn't know better...he liked it though) unfortunately i threw out the whole box when i found more better treats i forgot about this one and it expired LOL) (petsmart)
31) - Piggy Twists from Petrapport *(NO)* (petsmart)
32) - Buddy Biscuits Roasted Chicken Madness *(YES)*
*
updated @ 10/23/09*
33) Good Dog peanutbutter & jelly treats *(YES)*
34) Abacus Duck & Apple *(YES)*
35) Honey Creek Farms Pumpkin with Chicken Jerky *(YES)*
36) cream cheese *(YES)*
*updated @ 2/19/10*
37) canyon creek yam & chicken *(YES)*
38) canyon creek duck tenders *(YES)*
39) Pedigree marrowbone with bacon & cheese *(YES)*


drinks
Catsip *(YES)*

natural treats
1) steak *(YES)*
2) meatball *(YES)*
3) boiled breasted chicken *(YES)*
4) string beans *(YES)*
5) carrots *(YES & NO) *he only eats it when i hold the carrot stick for him
6) pineapple *(NO)*
7) apple *(YES)*
8) organic peanutbutter *(YES)*
9) korean bbq beef *(YES)*
10) mango *(YES)*
11) brown rice *(NO)*
12) white rice (only if mixed with meat)
13) motzarella polly-o string cheese *(YES)*
14) french beans *(YES)*
15) cucumber (only kirby)
16) toasted bread *(YES)*
17) Romaine Lettuce *(YES)*
18) Scrambled Eggs *(YES)*
19) banana *(NO)*
20) orange pepper *(YES)*
21) yellow pepper *(YES)*

BESTBULLYSTICKS.COM
Bully Sticks 4 Inch *(YES)*
Small AntlerZ *(YES YES)*
5 Inch Bully Sticks *(YES)*
6 Inch Thick Bully Sticks *(YES)*
All Natural Lamb Weasands *(NO)*
Beef Trachea 12 Inch *(YES YES)*
6 Inch Standard Fish Stix *(LOVE IT)* reminds me...i need to order more
Beef Cartilage Chew *(YES & NO)*
Kangaroo Wing Dings - Kangaroo All Natural Dog Chew *(NO)*

phew...i think that's all for now...of course there will be more soon  hehehe!

oh i almost forgot! FROSTY PAWS original *(YES) *peanutbutter? *(results pending...)*


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Whew! That's quite a list. I guess Dexter is the "tester" of all treats.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my lord, I am laughing my friggin butt off. Dex is the "treat king". You crack me up completely. He is the official "tester"!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

WOW that is alot. hehe 
I love that nickname "treat king" It so works for him.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

hahah dexter is a connoisseur of treats! honestly, for 17 months i've had bam, i have NEVER come across something eh would not eat. not ONE THING! what a fatty!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol thanks guys! ahahaha thanks for the thread *chicosmum* 

*ahra*: fatty bambam! hehehe  atleast he gets a variety that he eats


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks for the link. i think i need to print out your list and see what madison will eat  I want to give her healthier treats during her training time!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

pigeonsheep is the


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Dexter, you are the KING of TREATS! What a list!! Whew!!!! What a lucky boy you are.

Brodysmom


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lynx8456 said:


> pigeonsheep is the


LOL! that is just silly ^_^


Brodysmom said:


> Dexter, you are the KING of TREATS! What a list!! Whew!!!! What a lucky boy you are.
> 
> Brodysmom


rofl, and i havent even updated this list


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> lets see...first off
> this woke up dexter from his nap...(i was scrummaging through the bin)
> do i hear my treats?!
> 
> ...


Dexter you are spoiled rotten lol, you're one lucky dog. I wish we could get those kind of treats over here. Lola would love to try the antler you love.


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

*quite the list!!*

that is great, hadn't even thought of some of those!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

UPDATED TREATS! HEHEHE....cant wait to get him more  there's so many out there :albino:


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Dexter's mom, I tried the kangaroo wing dings as well, and my babies didn't like it either. In my opinion, it was too big, and there was too much meat on it. You might think this odd since I prefer meaty treats for my dogs, but the ostrich and such are dried into a superhard jerky. The wing ding meat was more like a bit, smoked ham and gave them diarrhea afterwards. Also, it was a bit oily too. Not a favorite for sure.

You should try the kangaroo jerky though. It's really, really good. And the ostrich is manna from heaven as far as mine are concerned. Super lean, and it lasts longer than most meaty treats. Takes Boo, who can go through a trachea strip in less than five minutes, three times as long to make his way through a third of an ostrich strip.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

unchienne said:


> Dexter's mom, I tried the kangaroo wing dings as well, and my babies didn't like it either. In my opinion, it was too big, and there was too much meat on it. You might think this odd since I prefer meaty treats for my dogs, but the ostrich and such are dried into a superhard jerky. The wing ding meat was more like a bit, smoked ham and gave them diarrhea afterwards. Also, it was a bit oily too. Not a favorite for sure.
> 
> You should try the kangaroo jerky though. It's really, really good. And the ostrich is manna from heaven as far as mine are concerned. Super lean, and it lasts longer than most meaty treats. Takes Boo, who can go through a trachea strip in less than five minutes, three times as long to make his way through a third of an ostrich strip.


lol! guess our chis think alike  thanks for the advice! i'll be taking that into consideration when i order the next batch from bestbully


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

great list :thumbleft: :lol: ..... and i wish bestbullysticks shipped to the uk lol


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

*Chloe* said:


> great list :thumbleft: :lol: ..... and i wish bestbullysticks shipped to the uk lol


Don't feel too badly. I'd give my right arm for some of the stuff I've seen on the zooplus website, but they only ship in and around the UK.

The grass is always greener...


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

unchienne said:


> Don't feel too badly. I'd give my right arm for some of the stuff I've seen on the zooplus website, but they only ship in and around the UK.
> 
> The grass is always greener...


 
very true


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

omg Pidge he is the treat connoisseur!!


----------

